# Vaccum filters, and filtering



## [email protected]

Ok so iv read a lot about bottle top filters and from what I gather there sh1t as a lot say they just crack, and once cracked no vaccum so there fukd.


What about the glass once were you just buy the filter membrane to fit in the top? How many ml will 1 membrane filter?

Plus on my last brew my hands were just about done in from pressing on the syringe, and don't want to use the gun method incase I blow a filter, which I have done just by hand twice, that was naglene nylons 0.2u filters.

The glass vacuum filters a full kit the top and bottom bottle is around $50 I think then you just buy the filter membranes and pressure gauge to create the vacuum.

I'm wanting convinience and value for money realy. I was getting bord fast with standard syringe filters.
Anyone used them?


----------



## FordFan

Glass media bottles with replaceable filters is the way to go.  Whatman zap cap filters are great. I've read that as long as the filter remains damp, you can reuse the filter I think 3 times.

So if its a 500ml, that's a total of 4 uses or 2,000ml filtered with 1 filter. They cost about $15. If that's not money savings, might want to go back to school.


----------



## tx_frc

another vote for glass bottoms with disposable tops. nalgene red top .22u and a vac pump works flawless.

i think the zap caps are just for flask seal (they sit on top of a flask, not screw on). the nalgenes are screw on and less hassle IMO.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Stone how we doin on the test supension research ? Lol 

Looks Like FordFan and Hijacked got this covered. Thanks guys .. 

Tx u wana post a picture of that set up?, cause I'm confused and like to learn..


----------



## [email protected]

What are zap caps? Anyone got pics of a link to show what you's mean?


----------



## [email protected]

Ironbuilt said:


> Stone how we doin on the test supension research ? Lol
> 
> Looks Like FordFan and Hijacked got this covered. Thanks guys ..
> 
> Tx u wana post a picture of that set up?, cause I'm confused and like to learn..




Ano no sorry dude, I tried litmus and it doesn't work with out, and not heard anything back from the other guy, so just ordered new raws in from a new source, sent the cash and no no email replys so hope he's just later in replying and iv not just had my cash robbed


----------



## [email protected]

tx_frc said:


> another vote for glass bottoms with disposable tops. nalgene red top .22u and a vac pump works flawless.
> 
> i think the zap caps are just for flask seal (they sit on top of a flask, not screw on). the nalgenes are screw on and less hassle IMO.




These the full top and bottom glass flasks I mensioned above you mean? Not plastic tops? A lot say the plastic bottle top filters just crack?


----------



## [email protected]

tx_frc said:


> another vote for glass bottoms with disposable tops. nalgene red top .22u and a vac pump works flawless.
> 
> i think the zap caps are just for flask seal (they sit on top of a flask, not screw on). the nalgenes are screw on and less hassle IMO.



these here?

500ml Whatman Zapcap 33/45mm fitting neck - 0.22 micron (Qty. 1) | Bottle Top Filters | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply

if they sit on the top and not screw then how do they seal air tight?

and will this 500ml do a max of 500ml oil? or can you keep going to 2000ml as was mensioned above? 

also how do you know when the filter is spent? do you just set it to a certain pressure then once it stops flowing its time for a new filter?

what pressure do you set these at? 

also my eq500 for example was hard to push thru a syringe 0.2 nylon, so will the pressure need to be higher for eq500 or is the pressure all the same and just leave it to do its thing?

when guys have said they crack is that just down to putting the pressure too high?

and with that bottle top you would need these bottom bottles?
500ml Hybex Glass Media Bottle (Qty. 1) | Hybex Glass Media Bottles | Media Bottles | Lab Glassware | Med Lab Supply



also seen these:
Nalgene 298-9020 FastCap Large Volume Bottle Filter Sterile (Qty. 1) | Bottle Top Filters | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply

says they can filter upto 5litre of oil! is that per 1 filter? 





these were what I was talking about origionally, but it seems there a whole unit that you dispose of the whole thing? I though it was a glass top and bottom and disposable/ renewable membrane, but from what I gather you bin the whole thing?
500ml Nalgene Nylon Membrane Complete Filter - 0.2 pore size Sterile (Qty. 1) | Complete Filter Units | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply



so those bottle top zap caps are the best out of all this lot??

im just thinking for keeping it all sterile is they don't screw down any knock and air will get into the bottom bottle??


thanks for reading all this and any advice.


----------



## Rizzo

stone14 said:


> these here?
> 
> 500ml Whatman Zapcap 33/45mm fitting neck - 0.22 micron (Qty. 1) | Bottle Top Filters | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply
> 
> if they sit on the top and not screw then how do they seal air tight?
> 
> and will this 500ml do a max of 500ml oil? or can you keep going to 2000ml as was mensioned above?
> 
> also how do you know when the filter is spent? do you just set it to a certain pressure then once it stops flowing its time for a new filter?
> 
> what pressure do you set these at?
> 
> also my eq500 for example was hard to push thru a syringe 0.2 nylon, so will the pressure need to be higher for eq500 or is the pressure all the same and just leave it to do its thing?
> 
> when guys have said they crack is that just down to putting the pressure too high?
> 
> and with that bottle top you would need these bottom bottles?
> 500ml Hybex Glass Media Bottle (Qty. 1) | Hybex Glass Media Bottles | Media Bottles | Lab Glassware | Med Lab Supply
> 
> 
> 
> also seen these:
> Nalgene 298-9020 FastCap Large Volume Bottle Filter Sterile (Qty. 1) | Bottle Top Filters | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply
> 
> says they can filter upto 5litre of oil! is that per 1 filter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were what I was talking about origionally, but it seems there a whole unit that you dispose of the whole thing? I though it was a glass top and bottom and disposable/ renewable membrane, but from what I gather you bin the whole thing?
> 500ml Nalgene Nylon Membrane Complete Filter - 0.2 pore size Sterile (Qty. 1) | Complete Filter Units | Disposable Vacuum Filters | Filtration | Med Lab Supply
> 
> 
> 
> so those bottle top zap caps are the best out of all this lot??
> 
> im just thinking for keeping it all sterile is they don't screw down any knock and air will get into the bottom bottle??
> 
> 
> thanks for reading all this and any advice.




  you will need to build a laminar flow box to keep it sterile.


----------



## [email protected]

What's 1 of them? I'm after cash value, quickness and convinence realy? not building things? Space is limited also.


----------



## [email protected]

Do you not think the fact they don't screw on is a design flaw? Any knock will release the pressure, seems weird to me they made them like that?


----------



## highdrum

My filter of choice is the nalgene fastcap, they filter fast as long as solution is warm, however, what the hell is a laminar flow box?  I don't know why they'd need be sterile, as the bottom the the filter is sterile, and sterile air is being removed from your sterile media bottle and the solution goes through the membrane and is sterilized.


----------



## [email protected]

highdrum said:


> My filter of choice is the nalgene fastcap, they filter fast as long as solution is warm, however, what the hell is a laminar flow box?  I don't know why they'd need be sterile, as the bottom the the filter is sterile, and sterile air is being removed from your sterile media bottle and the solution goes through the membrane and is sterilized.




Yeh the air is removed but there not a screw fit they just sit on top don't they? Or is there sum sort of rubber seal push fit?

Is a fast cap the syringe filter? How many ml will that do per filter? Ie if you have 500ml to do will will a fast cap be better value than a zapcap bottle top filter?


----------



## Ironbuilt

The laminar flow box is what 8 outa 10 or even most ug places don't use. Lots a kitchensink chemist in the world never use which is ok when it's for yourself or person who you get from runs a sterile environment best as possible.IMO


----------



## Rizzo

highdrum said:


> My filter of choice is the nalgene fastcap, they filter fast as long as solution is warm, however, what the hell is a laminar flow box?  I don't know why they'd need be sterile, as the bottom the the filter is sterile, and sterile air is being removed from your sterile media bottle and the solution goes through the membrane and is sterilized.



 the flow box is to keep the work place air sterile.  filters out particles in the air like the fast cap filters the solution.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone got a picture or link to what a flow box is so I know what were talking about? I'm on my phone atm so can't google it, 

Also a link to the flasks tou use with the zaptops would be great, if those media bottles at medical lab and supplies are no good? The site sugests to use them but if you say there no good for a good seal?


----------



## [email protected]

By flasks do you mean the clear glass lab flasks with the thinner tube necks and wider diameter bottoms? If so how do you seal them once you've filtered the oil? Rubber stopper?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Stone ,no flowbox is gonna fit in that moving lab u  got..
Lol. <kdn bro.  Open the windows as u do 60mph


----------



## [email protected]

Iv had a look on med supplies ans they have the veegee 500ml flasks with the glass nipple on the neck for the vacuum for $20 each, so I will get them and the zapcap bottle top filters 0.2u nylons.


----------



## [email protected]

Ironbuilt said:


> Stone ,no flowbox is gonna fit in that moving lab u  got..
> Lol. <kdn bro.  Open the windows as u do 60mph




I don't know what this means (confused)


----------



## [email protected]

Also will a 50ml syringe fit into the flask? I will be using them to draw up the oil and fill the vials, unless I just get the rubber stop with the hole in the top and draw it out with the 50ml syringe that way?


----------



## [email protected]

hijacked said:


> No, a 50ml syringe wont reach the bottom of the flask. Also, because the flask has a small mouth, you cant get the syringe to reach to bottom corner. When the level gets close to the bottom, you wont be able to tip the flask and draw from the corner. Hope that made sense.
> 
> Beakers are cheap and easier to clean. Use those.




Ok cool so normal flask work that's even better cost wise.

Ok so do you mean filter into a flask then pour it into a pre-serilised veegee beaker then distribute into the 10ml vials with the 50ml syringe?

I was worried about the extra 'air time' from doing that?


----------



## [email protected]

Would the 50ml syringe nipple not fit into the rubber stopper with the hole in and tip the flask upside down? Sort of like a giant vial?

With a green pin pushed through the rubber stopper?

Or should I just pour into a beaker as you've said above?


----------



## Ironbuilt

stone14 said:


> I don't know what this means (confused)



Those laminar flow box even though 3ftx 4ft weigh 250lb plus 
.not too many people have one in house or apt. I was talkn shit. Ib


----------



## [email protected]

are the whatman zap caps nylon? I will be filtering aas with eo and guaiacol in them, doesn't say on the site just whatman zap cap 0.2u

and lol I wont be having a lam box then


----------



## Rizzo

Ironbuilt said:


> Those laminar flow box even though 3ftx 4ft weigh 250lb plus
> .not too many people have one in house or apt. I was talkn shit. Ib



they are easy to build.  you can find the blower, uvc light, and hepa filter on ebay.  the wood at any lumber store.   there are hood designs found easily if you google: laminar flow box mushrooms


----------



## [email protected]

hijacked said:


> Not at all. Once you apply vacuum, you couldnt knock it off if you wanted to.  You can pick up the whole assembly by the zap capp itself.  Vacuum is a very powerful thing. That thing will not come off until you release the vacuum.
> IMO, you wont find another disposable vacuum filter that seals as well. Even the screw on type.
> Dont use media bottles with zap caps. Some media bottles have a plastic ring around the mouth of the bottle. This will keep the zap cap from making a good seal.  Use a flask, they have a smooth, robust rim around the opening. Perfect for making a seal.
> To answer your question about the EQ.
> These disposable filters have A LOT more surface area than your syringe filter. You wont notice a difference between your EQ and another compound thats a little thinner.
> Just to give you an idea. It takes about 5 minutes to filter 500 ml @ 20 inches of vacuum. You will know when its ready to throw the filter out, because flow will drop dramatically. The filter lasts longer with some compounds than it does with others. For example, the trens are typically dirtier, and plug the filter faster.  Even though you can see the entire membrane, you cannot tell its dirty by eye. The particles the filter is catching are millionths of an inch in size.
> I have not used the nalgene fast caps. Vacuum filtering is for small to medium size batches anyway. For large volumes and production filtering, vacuum filtering is not the way to go. A peristaltic pump is the way to go for production. The filters used for this application come with .10 micron membranes, flow incredibly well, and flow large amounts




Hello dude, I contacted medical supplies and they told me the whatman zapcap bottle top filters are nylon, so they should be fine with ethyl oleate formulas? Will they still filter 500ml per filter, in your experience have you filtered high eo blends ok?


----------



## [email protected]

High as in, 100mg/ml oral injections with 100% eo carrier oil and 15% guaiacol for example


----------



## BIG D

If you trust your source you shouldn't have to worry about a filter


----------



## [email protected]

hijacked said:


> I dont care for eo. So I couldnt tell you if the filter could withstand that. What compound? Are you sure it needs 100% eo as carrier?




From what iv read on the net all oral injections (oxy,dbol,winstrol,etc) and test base at 100mg/ml need 100% eo carrier.

And 50mg/ml can do fine with 50/50 gso/eo

But does guaiacol effect the filter like ethyl o does? 

A 500ml blend of 100mg/ml oral aas will have about 275ml eo and 75ml guaiacol in it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Those chems stink.. I wish guaialcol could he smell free because it fills the house with wood diesel smell and I thnk the neighbors think I rebuild  Detroit Allison diesel motors in the kitchen..


----------



## FordFan

I love the smell of guiacol. I scramble eggs with it.


----------



## [email protected]

How much waste is there from a zap cal? How much gets still in the filter like the dregs? If I was to do 100ml would I loose much in the 500ml zap cap?


----------



## [email protected]

hijacked said:


> I know guai alone doesnt effect the filter. I also know that 100% eo is not required for those compounds at 50mgs/ml. Drol does have a bite at 50mgs/ml. I reccomend mixing the drol with a little long estered test when pinning. Again, I dont really see the need for eo. With good raws, and proper technique, 99% of compounds are painless. And if you are using eo to make it thinner, then use a thinner carrier instead.




Would you sugest to use more guaiacol over using eo then for 100mg/ml orals (as much guaiacol as is needed) and just use 50/50 gso/eo?

Have you made 100mg/ml orals yourself or have a recipe if you don't need 100%eo? I'd rather use what's required and not go ott, this is the only recipe iv found on the net.


----------



## [email protected]

Iv seen this recipe for 100mg/ml winstrol would this do for oxys etc at 100mg/ml

Solution 10ml: 
Raw 1g
Ba 0.2ml 2%
Ps80 1ml 10%
Guaicol 2ml 20%
Distilled water  

But I'm sure you could swap the water for or gso and/or eo?


----------



## Ironbuilt

You don't wana drink guialacol unless u wana puke . Seems ford has tested it's heat range fryn his eggs . Now we know where the apnea came from.


----------



## [email protected]

Ironbuilt said:


> You don't wana drink guialacol unless u wana puke . Seems ford has tested it's heat range fryn his eggs . Now we know where the apnea came from.




The recipe above wasn't to drink it is off basszonekiller for waterbased with guaiacol solvent for injection of 100mg/ml winstrol.

Will this recipe work for all oral aas for injection is what I ment lol, I will defo not be drinking it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. Ohh I smell what the guialacol is cookin stone. U makein 17 alkahloid oral into slam bam injects. I'm not so sure about the 100mg winny unless you have the micronized raw.. Id try some. Hint hint.. Lol Ib


----------



## [email protected]

If its disolved in solution then it won't need to be micronized because it will be in liquid form, micronised is for inj suspension


----------



## Ironbuilt

I thot u just said it's for inj with guialacol? Cause I said don't eat that crap and u said no oral form for inj. Ure Killen me..lol. Ok so u r rite. U can eat any kind stanozola  that is true.


----------



## relentless4287

Can you use the zap cap straight into a media bottle? Or does it only seal on a flask


----------



## [email protected]

Media bottles have a plastic top to help the cap seal it so will give a crap seal for the filter, a flask has a smooth glass top so seals much better.


----------



## [email protected]

Ironbuilt said:


> I thot u just said it's for inj with guialacol? Cause I said don't eat that crap and u said no oral form for inj. Ure Killen me..lol. Ok so u r rite. U can eat any kind stanozola  that is true.




Yeh I still use guaiacol but I mean once its disolved in guaiacol then filtered doesn't it become micronised anyway as its been pushed through a 0.2u?


----------

